# Thank you Clianthus



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi Jenny

I believe you are Responsible for securing the location MHF had at the Peterborough show.

For me personally it was absolutely First class with the show literally on our Doorstep.....If we get/need 100+ plus units next year will you try for the same location....Please.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

hear hear! great location from 1st timers. we'll be back next year

Guy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We second that emotion. Thank you Clianthus. It was truly superb and made such a big difference.
Here's to next year.
Sal


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well thanks for the thanks :lol: :lol: 

I'm really glad it turned out to be such a good area. I'll do my best for next year but can't promise obviously.

We do need at least 100 units attending to get a pitch like that and it also helps if we know as early as possible that we are going to get that number. Gives me some negotiating power  :wink: 

So please book as soon as you can for these shows, we do nag you to book early for a reason


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Us too Jen.

3rd time at the show. First time was as a day tripper in 2008, before spending rest of weekend at Ferry Meadows. 

Last year we won a ticket through MMM so spent it in the General Rally field.

This time, just back from a fantastic time among 107 other loones :lol: 

Sorry about the smoke from the BBQ on Friday if you were downwind of us. ( Almost everyone with 360 radius I guess  )
Saturday was a little less smoke :lol: 
Still a Cobb doesn't take too long to get white hot and produce no smoke :lol: 


Ideal location, apart from the 'prat' who emptied their toilet down the waste sink next to the elsan point, presumably watched it 'clog' everything up and then walked away :evil: 

Still, glad it wasn't an MHF crew  

Can we book next year yet :wink: 

Pete & Jean


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Agree with all comments great show and great MHF pitch. At this rate next year we could be the largest "group".


----------

